

Hey, Guys, Remember When You Used To Care About Flash? - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/18/hey-guys-remember-when-you-used-to-care-about-flash/

======
voyou
"And now it’s gone forever... and Adobe has set its sights on Air as a capable
replacement for whatever Flash was good for."

Someone should probably explain to this guy that Air _is_ Flash.

------
marcins
A guy at work has a Nexus 7 which has no SD card slot and no removable
battery. I remember when the Android people used those features as a
differentiator.

~~~
AncientPC
Except there are plenty of other Android devices with those features (except
tablet battery part).

------
mdm_
I remember a similar thing happening when Apple introduced the iMac with no
3.5" floppy drive. People thought that was crazy. Also, to a lesser extent,
when they introduced the Air with no CD-ROM. When was the last time you used
_your_ CD-ROM? Moral of the story: technology changes.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
The point is, Apple is usually 1-2 years ahead on thinking the market. Their
edge is in being the first movers on everything they release, so they get
virtually no competition and exclusive agreements with suppliers/partners.

------
westi
The only time I remember caring about flash was when i was uninstalling it so
I could avoid all the crappy uses of flash in the web.

For me Flash has always been an often over/misused solution like Java applets
often were - a simpler wayto develop something flashy rather than a good way.

However, I wouldn't want to imagine a history without DTD so flash has a place
in my heart for games :)

~~~
freditup
As someone who has worked with flash extensively in the past, my take is
similar. There's no need for Flash for animations, ads, etc. However, I still
think when it comes to building in depth games, Flash is king by far. It's
also still the best for some other things, such as webcam apps, microphone
apps, etc.

------
kenjackson
I still run into a LOT of sites that lose a lot of value on mobile devices due
to lack of Flash.

I actually think the situation is marginally better than two years ago, but I
think we've just accepted that there won't be a great mobile flash
implementation.

------
AncientPC
I still care about Flash on mobile. Why? A lot of Asian sites (Chinese &
Japanese) still use Flash for video and nav menus.

I have a rooted phone, so I'll probably find some way to sideload Flash back
on.

------
beedogs
HTML5 and H.264.

next question.

~~~
jomohke
Haven't iPhones always supported HTML5 video with H.264? People still
complained about the lack of flash.

~~~
nivla
I maybe wrong but I don't think there is an easy way to integrate ads into
HTML5 videos. Isn't it why Hulu or Youtube still prefer flash?

~~~
steveax
More about the DRM than the ads.

------
drivebyacct2
I've come to expect this sort of shit (garbage isn't strong enough) from TC,
but not HN.

~~~
notatoad
HN is probably the most reactionary and negative tech community i've seen.
Pretty much every announcement of anything new that doesn't have [YC S12]
after it is met with fear or anger.

